# Autoimmune Disorders and Exhaustion



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Sounds like we are in the same boat! I'm down to 20mg of Prednisone (was on 60mg) Cellcept and Arava. I wish I knew the solution to fatique, I have lupus, my joints are finally feeling better, but I could sleep all day. If you find the answer let me know, I'll try anything!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Welcome to my life for the past year!!
I've had lots of success with Chinese herbs. Some success with treating my marginally low thyroid with Synthroid. And basically cutting out all the processed crap. Trying to cut out sugar but that is much harder!
And go to sleep religiously at the same time each night - no exceptions!
I've gone from needing 18-20 hours of sleep to 10 with no naps on a good day  making it to 8 once or twice in a really good week!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

MsLady, EXACTLY!!! I'm not crippled anymore and I can't be thankful enough for that, but shoot... I'm down to 20mg from 60mg as well. :shock: That's kinda weird!

Anebel, from what I've read diet doesn't tend to do a whole lot for people with lupus, but I've been trying to eat healthier anyway just so I don't look like a dumpling in 10 years haha. It's particularly tough when Prednisone makes you want to eat EVERYTHING, however! :twisted: Out of curiosity what herbs are you taking? I'd be interested to know more, I'll try just about anything!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

2BigReds said:


> MsLady, EXACTLY!!! I'm not crippled anymore and I can't be thankful enough for that, but shoot... I'm down to 20mg from 60mg as well. :shock: That's kinda weird!
> 
> Anebel, from what I've read diet doesn't tend to do a whole lot for people with lupus, but I've been trying to eat healthier anyway just so I don't look like a dumpling in 10 years haha. It's particularly tough when Prednisone makes you want to eat EVERYTHING, however! :twisted: Out of curiosity what herbs are you taking? I'd be interested to know more, I'll try just about anything!


For ME (no idea what it is, doctors have been utterly useless in that regard) I have gotten the treatment for what ails me from an acupuncturist/massage therapist/chinese herbalist/naturopathic Dr. who I pay lots of money to poke needles into me and feed me herbal meds. She is awesome - I highly recommend everyone finds one!! Basically after a description of symptoms and some testing, you will try some herbs and if they work, get more. I'm on a Ginseng Nourishing formula that is da bomb.
And about the diet thing, JMO, every human will benefit from eating well


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

I got a Nutribullet for Christmas and have been making spinach juice with it daily. That stuff is like crack - instant energy without the dreaded crash afterward.

Might be worth a try. Be careful about adding other junk to it though, otherwise you can turn it into a calorie bomb.

Also basically everything that Anabel said


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I got a VITAMIX for Christmas. I am like a kid in a candy store lol my freezer is FULL of frozen fruit, my fridge is full of veggies and I have all my protein and Vega mixes lined up. I basically am running a Booster Juice out of my kitchen lol. It's soooo yummy :3
And it makes soup! And sauces with no preservatives and I can sub ingredients when I can't eat something and basically I'm going to be fat and full of delicious whole food and it will be glorious!!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

frlsgirl said:


> I got a Nutribullet for Christmas and have been making spinach juice with it daily. That stuff is like crack - instant energy without the dreaded crash afterward.
> 
> Might be worth a try. Be careful about adding other junk to it though, otherwise you can turn it into a calorie bomb.
> 
> Also basically everything that Anabel said


What do you put in Spinach juice? Is it just spinach?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Eh, can't do a spinach overload. :/ Too much vitamin K promotes blood clotting and I have an Antiphospholipid disorder as well which makes that dangerous. Bummer, since spinach is literally one of the healthiest things you can put in your body!!!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I also have the antiphospholipid disorder - that is something that seems to remain with you even when other related issues go away.
I had my first lupus attack aged 12 but doctors had no idea what was wrong back then so it was really just a case of living with it. At 19 I nearly died when it attacked my kidneys and I spent a long time in hospital. I've gone through long spells of no troubles at all other than minor joint pain and then gone totally downhill when it seems to attack some part of my body at random. 
It does seem to link with hormonal changes and can totally go into remission after menopause.
I found that stress and getting over tired could trigger attacks and so could illnesses that put pressure on the immune system which then send it into hyper-drive
Having a healthy diet will always be beneficial but its not a cure and when symptoms get out of control a course of steroids is about the only way to go


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

MsLady said:


> What do you put in Spinach juice? Is it just spinach?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


A ton of spinach, a few blue berries, a few almonds & water. You can experiment with different fruits but be careful because some fruit is higher in sugar than others. 

I have reactive hypoglycemia so I can't tolerate bananas for example, but I can do blueberries and raspberries.


----------

